# merry christmas :)!



## beckyl92 (Dec 15, 2009)

shes suppose to look like a raindeer LOL


----------



## ismart (Dec 15, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice photo.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2009)

And she does!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 15, 2009)

Merry christmas to your 'reindeer' too


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 15, 2009)

Hehe... nice 'mantis-reindeer'.... I like the comparison!


----------

